# HELP! eating gravel



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

I just got my red ear slider last week and i noticed to night that when he is eating off the bottom he is eating gravel with the food. I cant see how this could be good for him? he is aprox. 20 years old and he is about 5 1/2'' long. Do i need to do any thing?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

remove the gravel

what size is it he is eating?

if its larger then small pea gravel you may want to take it to the vet


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Get crushed Coral...it would be a calcium supplement...they break down the beak chewing hard materials from what I understand. 
I had Diamondback Terrapins and they destroyed shell fish/coral!
I know Totally different brackish/salt water vs fresh water but I would assume your slider is doing this for the same reason!


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

it is just the normal size aquarium gravel. He was eating it becouse the food i gave him sank to the bottom and he was cleaning up the left overs and grabed some gravel at the same time. do you think it may pass?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah, if he eat's it like all the time then it could clog up, but if a few times it's fine...


----------

